# what tablet to purchase?



## Hyduke (Oct 3, 2011)

Right now there are so many different tablets to purchase. Many that were released this summer have come down in price like the samsung galaxy tab 2 or the nexus 7. Is the galaxy tab2 a goog product for gaming and rooting? They are on sale now or do you wait a few months for the galaxy note to come down in price along with nexus 10? I guess i am looking for some suggestions on what people are using now and what they like or dislike about what they are using.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm still using a Xoom. It's been good, and Google still supports it with the latest software updates (for how much longer? Not sure there.)
I prefer the larger 10" screen size as I like using my tab in landscape mode. This size seems about perfect for that. This is also why I have been holding off on the Nexus 7 (although for the price it's been very tempting)

I plan to purchase the Nexus 10. The new screen will be really good. Specs are good. The new Arm 15 processor may only be a dual core, but it is the newest technology along with the Mali Gpu.
I also like the stock Android OS as well as knowing that it will be receiving the latest software updates through Google without any hassle of waiting for Samsung, Asus or whomever needs to put there touch on the OS.

Really though, it boils down to how much you want to spend, and what you really want out of your Tab.


----------



## Civaus (Jun 4, 2012)

Depends on what you use it for. But I love my Nexus 7. It is light and ultra-portable, is priced right, has great battery life and is big enough and powerful enough for Internet browsing, personal movie viewing, news & ebook reading. The only thing I can't comment on is how it is as a gaming platform.

I recommend getting more than 8GB version though.


----------

